# Anyone know who can make a decent ferret fursuit?



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Nov 20, 2009)

I have been scouring the internet looking for a vendor who can make a good ferret half suit. Im looking at a price range around $800 but Ill go to around $1100 if Im really impressed by the quality. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## RoseHexwit (Nov 20, 2009)

If you want something realistic, I'd go with Beetlecat or Beastcub. If you want something toony, I'd go with Don't Hug Cacti.

Yep.


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Nov 20, 2009)

RoseHexwit said:


> If you want something realistic, I'd go with Beetlecat or Beastcub. If you want something toony, I'd go with Don't Hug Cacti.
> 
> Yep.



Yeah, unfortunately DHC is too far out of my price range. It's a shame too, I like their fursuits. And I think Im leaning more towards a toony look.


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 20, 2009)

realistic? Six foot ferrets? Not computing my friend. Not computing.  lol.


----------



## the_donut_master (Nov 21, 2009)

White Wolf recently made a ferret. Here are the links - 

http://whitewolf.denofwolves.com/suit/order.html
and
http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/3608342.html


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't care for those eyes. =/


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Nov 21, 2009)

I like the suit concept if they can use different eyes and a bigger tail. Thanks :3


----------



## the_donut_master (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah, the eyes were a little... off... but other than that, I like hers.  I'd also reccommend Mixed Candy or Don't Hug Cacti...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 22, 2009)

Lacy and Nick made a ferret partial.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Nov 22, 2009)

beastcub can make toony  ferret fursuits.


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Nov 22, 2009)

i wouldnt mind takin a shot at an ferret :>

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/drakonicknight/


----------



## ZhivagoD (Nov 24, 2009)

Honestly, none of those posts look like ferrets... The first one just looks like a rat and Lacey's looks like a wolf. I'd recommend Beetlecat if you can afford her, she's REALLY great with keeping the shape to look like the actual animal.


----------

